# Member Map - NEED YOUR HELP!



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

I am making some time to work on the member map. When I originally requested postal codes for those who wanted to be on the map, I neglected to also ask for your country. I have added a field (a drop down) to the user profile for you to choose your country.

WHY, you may ask... well the simple fact is that there are multiple countries which use identical formats for their postal codes. The US and Germany, for example, both use a 5-digit system. Not all ranges overlap, but it's not possible to positively resolve a location without the country.

*SO, If you want to be on the map, we need BOTH your postal code and your country!*

(PS - UserCP --> Edit Details, scroll to the bottom. THIS LINK should work.)


----------



## CREID (Sep 18, 2015)

Done, and proud to be an American.
Curt


----------



## alphageek (Sep 18, 2015)

Linked worked!  Can't wait to see how this works Jeff once you have a map up!!


----------



## hcpens (Sep 18, 2015)

Done, without fear!


----------



## JimB (Sep 18, 2015)

Link worked and was easy to do.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 18, 2015)

Happy to be part of the World community.
gordon


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

OK, HERE is the first iteration. A few comments:

The ad at the bottom will eventually go away. Once I get the map set up, I'll purchase the no-ads option for it.

The map doesn't like @ signs in the primary marker tag, which in our case is the member name. There are some members with their email address as their username (bad idea anyway...) which will not show up. I can change those usernames if desired.


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

Note that the map is not dynamically generated. That is, it doesn't pull from our database every time the page is rendered. There are technical reasons for that which I'd be happy to discuss, but the message is that I will be regenerating the map on some regular basis, eventually probably weekly.


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 18, 2015)

Looks great Jeff, but it sure is going to get a little crowded in some places!!
Gordon


----------



## wyone (Sep 18, 2015)

Done...


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

flyitfast said:


> Looks great Jeff, but it sure is going to get a little crowded in some places!!
> Gordon



I know. I turned on "clustering" which just shows the number of pins in that area until you zoom in (by clicking on the number). I kind of like that because it unclutters the map and makes it render a little faster. 

What say you all?


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

The current map has only 108 pins. Over 1200 have entered their postal code, so as soon as those go back and enter their country, we'll get more pins up. I'll update frequently for a while.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 18, 2015)

Unable to add Canada to my postal code. What happened to our country?


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 18, 2015)

Like it ... thanks!


----------



## jeff (Sep 18, 2015)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Unable to add Canada to my postal code. What happened to our country?



Others have. You don't see Canada at the top of the list of countries?


----------



## Titanium15 (Sep 18, 2015)

Got mine done, thanks for making this!


----------



## alphageek (Sep 18, 2015)

jeff said:


> flyitfast said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Jeff, but it sure is going to get a little crowded in some places!!
> ...



Looks Great!!   zoom in and you can definately find people close to you... I like it a lot (updated my sig to point to this thread!)


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 18, 2015)

Really disappointed Jeff. Don't see my country. I have a Colorado ZIP Code... Colorado is Gods Country.

Despite what anyone says...You do an AWESOME job...A big thanks...

Country code updated.


----------



## Mr Vic (Sep 18, 2015)

Whoopee...Hovered my mouse over the pin and up popped my name...


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 18, 2015)

jeff said:


> flyitfast said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Jeff, but it sure is going to get a little crowded in some places!!
> ...



I envision this as a HUGE ADVANTAGE!!!  Where there is a cluster, there is a potential chapter!!!  We certainly will NOT be putting any pressure on the folks in that area, but if a member or two WANT to start a chapter, their job will be SO MUCH easier-----send a PM to everyone near you and see what they think!!  About an hour's work determines who wants to meet and who does NOT.

*COOL--GREAT JOB, JEFF!!!*


----------



## magier412 (Sep 18, 2015)

Very cool...thanks for doing this Jeff!


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

I added display of the member's avatar if they have one loaded.

It really gives a unique view of the IAP world. 

140 folks have added their country so I can display those. Almost 1300 people have added their zip code, so once they go back and add the country so I can get them on the map, it will really get interesting.

Thanks everyone for adding your data. It made testing much easier.


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

When you see a letter inside the pin instead of a dot, that indicates there are multiple members in the same postal code. When you click on the pin, there will be arrow to scroll through the accounts. If you see "B" there are 2, "C" means 3, etc.

Go to my pin in Cleveland and you'll see my test account "Spinright" and my regular account "jeff" in the same zip.


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 19, 2015)

Yeah baby, I just put Faith SD on the map!  My mom would be so proud!


----------



## Sataro (Sep 19, 2015)

Taken care of...


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 19, 2015)

Mr Vic said:


> Really disappointed Jeff. Don't see my country. I have a Colorado ZIP Code... Colorado is Gods Country.
> 
> Despite what anyone says...You do an AWESOME job...A big thanks...
> 
> Country code updated.


 

Wel,l technically, you're two states away from God's country......:biggrin:


----------



## jsolie (Sep 19, 2015)

Done!


----------



## CREID (Sep 19, 2015)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Unable to add Canada to my postal code. What happened to our country?


 Well!!!:biggrin: Seriously, I had nothing to do with it, Honest.
Curt


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

Well I think that's enough tinkering for tonight. I can add other things to the bubble. I was thinking that the last visit or last post date might be helpful, can also do the post count. Think about it and post here.

Thanks!


----------



## bobleibo (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok, that map thing is seriously cool, except it just shows everyone how lonely it is way over here in the excitement capitol of the world - UTAH. I think I need to move to Texas or Ohio or Florida with all of the cool kids.


----------



## CREID (Sep 19, 2015)

bobleibo said:


> Ok, that map thing is seriously cool, except it just shows everyone how lonely it is way over here in the excitement capitol of the world - UTAH. I think I need to move to Texas or Ohio or Florida with all of the cool kids.


 Texas has enough, we need more in Vancouver, WA.
Curt


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 19, 2015)

Done...


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 19, 2015)

jeff said:


> I am making some time to work on the member map. When I originally requested postal codes for those who wanted to be on the map, I neglected to also ask for your country. I have added a field (a drop down) to the user profile for you to choose your country.
> 
> WHY, you may ask... well the simple fact is that there are multiple countries which use identical formats for their postal codes. The US and Germany, for example, both use a 5-digit system. Not all ranges overlap, but it's not possible to positively resolve a location without the country.
> 
> ...


OneLegGimp (Ernie Richardson)
Grosse Pointe Park, Michigan 48230
United States of America.


----------



## Mack C. (Sep 19, 2015)

Easy, peasy, L1M  1A8 CANADA, just don't know how to see the map!


----------



## papaturner (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks for the hard work. Country posted.


----------



## Magicbob (Sep 19, 2015)

Done


----------



## Mortalis (Sep 19, 2015)

updated profile with country


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

Mack C. said:


> Easy, peasy, L1M  1A8 CANADA, just don't know how to see the map!



Still testing, Mack, but here is the current version.

I'll regenerate it later today so you'll show up.


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

I just regenerated the map.

If you would like to appear on the next version of the map, please make sure that both your postal code and your country are set in your user profile. See the first post in this thread for more information.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeff.........THANK YOU.......this is going to make it so much easier to see where things are comming from and then give people the time it takes to get the shipping to them.

It is also going to make it so much easier to get the membership together locally. I do believe you need a STAR at Westlake, OH.
Would there be anyway to color code the vendors? That might be a nice addition.


----------



## tomtedesco (Sep 19, 2015)

Done, thanks Jeff.


----------



## JimB (Sep 19, 2015)

Jeff - will there be an option when viewing a member's profile to view them on the map?

This is very cool. Thanks for doing it.


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Jeff.........THANK YOU.......this is going to make it so much easier to see where things are comming from and then give people the time it takes to get the shipping to them.
> 
> It is also going to make it so much easier to get the membership together locally. I do believe you need a STAR at Westlake, OH.
> Would there be anyway to color code the vendors? That might be a nice addition.



Yes, that's possible. I will have a look.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 19, 2015)

jeff said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff.........THANK YOU.......this is going to make it so much easier to see where things are comming from and then give people the time it takes to get the shipping to them.
> ...



Another thing would be cool would be for you to add in a different colored something on the map to signify zip code of a local chapter!


----------



## Monty (Sep 19, 2015)

Mr Vic said:


> Whoopee...Hovered my mouse over the pin and up popped my name...


Pen missed my house by about 3 miles. But than my zip covers a large area.


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

JimB said:


> Jeff - will there be an option when viewing a member's profile to view them on the map?
> 
> This is very cool. Thanks for doing it.



Jim

That's not something I planned to do. There isn't an easy way to open the map zoomed on a particular marker. I'll give it some thought, though.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 19, 2015)

30004, USA.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 19, 2015)

alphageek said:


> Another thing would be cool would be for you to add in a different colored something on the map to signify zip code of a local chapter!



I really like this idea...Would be an an especially great thing for new members -  to see if there was an IAP chapter close to them that they could attend. 

Would it be possible to add this map, or a link to it on the Local Chapters page(s)? 

And very cool Jeff!!!!


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

alphageek said:


> jeff said:
> 
> 
> > stonepecker said:
> ...



That's certainly a possibility. The local chapter leaders would need to pick a postal code as their "anchor", but it's doable.

Let me get the map to some state of finished, then I'll consider adding that.


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

PR_Princess said:


> alphageek said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing would be cool would be for you to add in a different colored something on the map to signify zip code of a local chapter!
> ...



We can put a link to it on the local chapter page.


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

Experimenting with multiple sets of markers...

There is a blue marker in Ohio for the Ohio Chapter. Click on it. All the essential information there? I can maintain that information for all chapters in a spreadsheet and update it when necessary.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 19, 2015)

Sorry Jeff, but those little Bic pens, instead of the balloons, just don't cut the mustard....you need to put a little icon of each member's best work.....shouldn't take you long...:biggrin:

Only two of us in the UK so far....c'mon guys...put your shire on the map..:biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Sorry Jeff, but those little Bic pens, instead of the balloons, just don't cut the mustard....you need to put a little icon of each member's best work.....shouldn't take you long...:biggrin:
> 
> Only two of us in the UK so far....c'mon guys...put your shire on the map..:biggrin:



I agree, those are not good icons. I tried a nib, but it didn't look right either.

I will get straight to work on showing tiny personalized pen icons!


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

OK some more changes to the Member Map

In the upper right of the map, next to the word "Satellite" is an arrow you can click to expand a list of markers. Then you can click those names to pop up the info balloon. 

There's a legend on the bottom you can use to filter.

There an advanced search (magnifying glass) you can search all the info fields and calculate distances between markers.

There's a "Locate" function in the lower right which will zoom and center the map on wherever you like.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Sep 19, 2015)

I notice the map will also show local chapters. Thats good, newbies looking for the nearest group will find that valuable once the info is all in.


----------



## hcpens (Sep 19, 2015)

SO So COOL Jeff, really like what you are doing.


----------



## jeff (Sep 19, 2015)

hcpens said:


> SO So COOL Jeff, really like what you are doing.



It has been enjoyable. The map software is lots of fun to tinker with, and I had to write some complicated database queries to extract the data and my brain can use the workout.


----------



## CREID (Sep 19, 2015)

jeff said:


> hcpens said:
> 
> 
> > SO So COOL Jeff, really like what you are doing.
> ...


 Careful, I have heard that people that work their brains too hard can lose their hair.
Curt


----------



## pianomanpj (Sep 19, 2015)

Nice job, Jeff! Just added my country!


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2015)

I just posted an update. Thanks to all who have added their country.

*Again, if you added your postal code to get on the map, I need your country as well.*


----------



## Sabaharr (Sep 20, 2015)

My code is 70460 in the USA. Is that all you need?


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> My code is 70460 in the USA. Is that all you need?



Scroll to the bottom of your UserCP Edit Details Tab and enter those pieces of information in the spots provided.


----------



## MikeinSC (Sep 20, 2015)

I updated my country.  But....can you add Risa to the list for a closeted Trekkie?


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 20, 2015)

This map thing is really taking shape. I can see lots of things now I was only guessing at before.
Personally, I can hardly wait till the map link is on the front page.

I really hope more of the overseas members get on the map.
It makes alot more sense when you take a peek just how far apart some of the members are. 

Derek for instance.......he is all alone there and knows that it would be a challenge to come over and visit him. 
But someday, he just might find a few visitors there at his door.

LOL


----------



## Ligget (Sep 20, 2015)

Added, great work Jeff, many thanks for all you do!


----------



## jeff (Sep 20, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> This map thing is really taking shape. I can see lots of things now I was only guessing at before.
> Personally, I can hardly wait till the map link is on the front page.
> 
> I really hope more of the overseas members get on the map.
> ...



The link is in the header now.

It is quite interesting to see visually where we all are. 

Come on all, get your postal code and country in your profile! 

I'll regenerate the map in an hour or so.


----------



## steamshovel (Sep 20, 2015)

I tried to add United States and I didn't.

Preston


----------



## Marnat3 (Sep 21, 2015)

Done


----------



## longbeard (Sep 21, 2015)

Funny, I'm the only one in WV 
Not sure if that's good or bad 



Harry


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 21, 2015)

longbeard said:


> Funny, I'm the only one in WV
> Not sure if that's good or bad
> 
> 
> ...


 

The rest of us are not sure either.:wink:


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 21, 2015)

35051

Alabama USA


----------



## jeff (Sep 21, 2015)

firewhatfire said:


> 35051
> 
> Alabama USA



Phil

That needs to be entered on your user profile (scroll to the bottom).

Thanks


----------



## steamshovel (Sep 21, 2015)

I used the link but I'm not sure it worked.


----------



## steamshovel (Sep 21, 2015)

It didn't


----------



## firewhatfire (Sep 21, 2015)

saw that after I answered here.  fixed it


----------



## steamshovel (Sep 21, 2015)

I clicked on this link and put United States, clicked save.


----------



## steamshovel (Sep 21, 2015)

and its not showing


----------



## jeff (Sep 21, 2015)

steamshovel said:


> and its not showing



The data is correct in your profile, but your pin won't show on the map until the next time it regenerates. Unfortunately, it's not a live link to our database.  I have been regenerating it a few times a day. So stand by, you'll be there later.


----------



## steamshovel (Sep 21, 2015)

OK, thanks, I thought it was something I did!


----------



## BJohn (Sep 21, 2015)

Jeff Great Idea, absolutely love it. Especially Once every one enters all the data, it will help new comers check to see if there is some one close that they can contact for information and help.

One thought,  The importance of the postal code and country info on the profile page may be mentioned on the profile page (especially for new members) The drop down is there and it is easy enough.

One question how often will the map be regenerated?


----------



## TonyL (Sep 21, 2015)

Done and looking forward to seeing my location. I feel like the "Jerk" when he finds his name in the phonebook . Thank you Jeff!


----------



## CREID (Sep 21, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Done and looking forward to seeing my location. I feel like the "Jerk" when he finds his name in the phonebook . Thank you Jeff!


 I loved that movie.
Curt


----------



## jeff (Sep 21, 2015)

I just updated the map.


----------



## Sabaharr (Sep 21, 2015)

OK I entered the info where you said but it told me I didn't have any subscribed threads. Was that all I needed to do. Getting less computer literate every day.


----------



## jeff (Sep 21, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> OK I entered the info where you said but it told me I didn't have any subscribed threads. Was that all I needed to do. Getting less computer literate every day.



You're good.


----------



## Notnate (Sep 21, 2015)

Updated profile! Good job Jeff!


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Sep 24, 2015)

USA, 35757


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Sep 24, 2015)

WHSKYrvr1 said:


> USA, 35757



You need to update this info in your UserCP in order for it to appear in the map...have a look at the link that Jeff provided earlier, or look at the menus at the top of the page.


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2015)

I just regenerated the map.  We have 350 markers on it now, so to speed up the load time and unclutter it a little, I turned on clustering. So you see balloons with a number indicating how many markers are in that vicinity. Those turn to the individual markers as you zoom in.

Should I leave clustering on or turn it off?


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 24, 2015)

I like it "on" otherwise my state is just too jumbled up.   When I looked at the map before it displayed our screen names. Now it displays our real names. What's the reasoning behind that?


----------



## Edgar (Sep 24, 2015)

Great job Jeff! This is a really great feature.

I vote for leaving clustering on


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 24, 2015)

my country, virginia, was not listed so i just put united states. its close.


----------



## TurtleTom (Sep 24, 2015)

That's what Cubans say about Miami.  It's so close to the U.S.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 24, 2015)

My personal is to take it off.

First, it is showing our 'real names' and that wouldn't be what I would be looking for on the map.
Second, the number is wrong where I am at.

If those two 'problems' can be fixed,  Then I have no problem with it.
We don't need to post the real names.  If we wanted that, then we would have put that in our profiles for everyone to see.


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2015)

D.Oliver said:


> I like it "on" otherwise my state is just too jumbled up.   When I looked at the map before it displayed our screen names. Now it displays our real names. What's the reasoning behind that?



That the complex technological problem called cockpit error. I selected the wrong field for the index. That's fixed now and thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## jeff (Sep 24, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> My personal is to take it off.
> 
> First, it is showing our 'real names' and that wouldn't be what I would be looking for on the map.
> Second, the number is wrong where I am at.
> ...



The real name problem was an error on my part during the last upload.

As far as the number of individual markers that contribute to the cluster total, I've found it's not exact. It's a "loose" algorithm intended to give a rough order of magnitude of the number of markers in an area. It's real purpose is to unclutter the map when zoomed out. When you zoom to the point where a single state, province, or country outside of the US occupies about 80% of the screen, clustering shuts off. At least it's set to work that way.

I am perfectly happy to turn it off because I have a pretty fast connection so the load time doesn't bother me. I offer it only to provide a more clean look and faster load times.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 24, 2015)

You fixed the biggest problem in my book Jeff.  Thank you.
Leave it on .......we will make it work.


----------



## jeff (Sep 26, 2015)

I'll be regenerating the map this evening. If you want to be on it, you need your Postal Code and your country entered in your User Profile. Scroll to the bottom and enter your Zip or Postal Code, and select your country from the drop down box, then click Save Changes. 

ANOTHER NOTE!  If you have an "@" sign in your member name, the map software will not generate a pin for you. If you are one of those few with that symbol and you would like me to change your username, send me a PM.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 26, 2015)

I found that I am the first (and so far only) member in the first state....That and $5.00 will get me a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## jeff (Sep 27, 2015)

Map was just regenerated. Almost 400 pins so far. 

Please consider entering your data (see the post two above this one for instructions). If you have already done so, thanks!


----------



## edicehouse (Sep 28, 2015)

I have not read the 10 pages of conversation, but is it linked with our IAP accounts?  If someone has not logged in in 2 years do they drop off the map?  Is there even a way to do that?


----------



## jeff (Sep 30, 2015)

edicehouse said:


> I have not read the 10 pages of conversation, but is it linked with our IAP accounts?  If someone has not logged in in 2 years do they drop off the map?  Is there even a way to do that?



It is not a live link. I extract data periodically and upload it to the map.

In order to get on the map, the member has to add their country and postal code to their user profile.

Yes, it's possible for me to not include members who have not logged on within a particular period. Currently, I am including everyone who has added the data to their profile.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 30, 2015)

I went looking and can't find Westlake OH.
Care to give us a hint?


----------



## triw51 (Sep 30, 2015)

Thank yolu Jeff spent a few minutes looking all the work you did.  Wow a lot of us out there.


----------



## mbroberg (Sep 30, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> I went looking and can't find Westlake OH.
> Care to give us a hint?



It's west of Cleveland.


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 30, 2015)

mbroberg said:


> stonepecker said:
> 
> 
> > I went looking and can't find Westlake OH.
> ...


 

Thanks Mike.:biggrin:
The map will be a blessing for laying out road trips and seeing just who might be on the route.

(Jeff is safe this time......LOL)


----------



## jeff (Oct 1, 2015)

I'll be updating the map later tonight. If you're not on there but want to be, scroll to the bottom of your UserCP Edit Details Tab and enter your postal code and country.

As always, suggestions for improving the way the map looks or works are welcome.


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 1, 2015)

Great job Jef. I Didn't realize there was more than me in the state of Mississippi that turned pens...


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 1, 2015)

Is there an easy way to find the current iteration or do we keep coming back to the first page of this thread.  It says first iteration.


----------



## jeff (Oct 1, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> Is there an easy way to find the current iteration or do we keep coming back to the first page of this thread.  It says first iteration.



The current version is available my clicking the "Member Map" link at the top of any page.


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 1, 2015)

*Really paying attention here.*

And you kept a straight face too Jeff.:embarrassed:
Nice work Jeff.  Love the map.


----------



## TimS124 (Oct 4, 2015)

Very cool map, Jeff.  I added my country so some day I'll show up..and I'm moving in the next few weeks so I'll have to update my zip code.  So far, the new area has no members showing up so I'll have that chunk of the map all to myself! :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Beasley (Oct 4, 2015)

When will you have the chapter indicators working? Anybody responding to your request for info there?


----------



## jeff (Oct 4, 2015)

Gary Beasley said:


> When will you have the chapter indicators working? Anybody responding to your request for info there?



There are 3 on there now. I'm just waiting for more responses. I removed the meeting time and place to simplify the marker. I just need the zip and leader's name.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Oct 4, 2015)

reddwil is the chair for the Georgia group and the zip for the Woodcraft store we meet at is 30022.


----------



## reddwil (Oct 6, 2015)

Gary Beasley said:


> reddwil is the chair for the Georgia group and the zip for the Woodcraft store we meet at is 30022.



What Gary Said. Do you need the physical address of the Woodcraft??

Also my pin comes up about 8 miles from where I live. So don't go knocking on their door looking for me.


----------



## jeff (Oct 6, 2015)

reddwil said:


> Gary Beasley said:
> 
> 
> > reddwil is the chair for the Georgia group and the zip for the Woodcraft store we meet at is 30022.
> ...



Nope, zip is sufficient. The link to the leader and chapter forum will get them more info. 

I've got Georgia in the database and it'll show up after the next upload. I might do that later tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## pinelumber (Oct 6, 2015)

*member map*

I am in 48317 USA  Good luck with the map!!




Pine lumber 
Dennis B 
:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## jeff (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll be updating the map later tonight. If you're not on there, but want to be, scroll to the bottom of your UserCP Edit Details Tab and enter your postal code and country.

Suggestions for improving the way the map looks or works are welcome.


----------



## kevrob (Oct 13, 2015)

Jeff I think I have my information in correct, but I don't seem to be showing up on the map -- any suggestions?


----------



## jeff (Oct 13, 2015)

kevrob said:


> Jeff I think I have my information in correct, but I don't seem to be showing up on the map -- any suggestions?



I see you. Try refreshing the page.


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 13, 2015)

Is there any way to fine tune where my pin is in that map?  Anybody using that to find me is going to be stuck searching 8 miles from my house.


Oh, and the funny part ... I went looking and I can actually SEE the little square that represents my actual house in that map.


----------



## kevrob (Oct 13, 2015)

There it is! I should have thought about the page being in the cache!  Thanks!


----------



## Skie_M (Oct 14, 2015)

Manhattan, Kansas, eh?  I went to Manhattan High School for a lil while, back in '93...

Incidentally, I was also born in Irwin Army Hospital, at Ft Riley.


----------



## camb (Oct 14, 2015)

Canada N0M1A0.      Thanks Jeff


----------



## Heartwoodturning (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorted.  Looking forward to seeing myself on the map.


----------



## Katya (Oct 14, 2015)

Just input my postal code from Canada.. can I get on the map please?


----------



## TurtleTom (Oct 14, 2015)

Skie, you think you got it bad?  I live 8 miles from the town my address shows (and it's not Checotah which I'm closest to).  And it's even in a different county.  These rural mail routes get pretty long out here.  According to Ripley's the longest is not far from you in Mangum, Ok: 140 miles.
  The good part is even a nuke would probably miss.  (In case my post humor gets too dry)


----------



## jeff (Oct 14, 2015)

Katya said:


> Just input my postal code from Canada.. can I get on the map please?



Providing your information is correct (postal code and country), you'll appear on the map the next time I update it. Probably Thursday.


----------



## siric (Oct 15, 2015)

Updated my profile about a month ago, but not on the map.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Jeff,
I'd like the add.  35757 In Huntsville AL USA.


----------



## jeff (Oct 15, 2015)

siric said:


> Updated my profile about a month ago, but not on the map.



I've been actively engaged with Zeemaps customer support trying to resolve the situation. For whatever reason, they don't seem to recognize Barbados postal codes. I'm going to try a couple things to get around the issue. Bottom line is I'm not ignoring the problem!


----------



## jeff (Oct 15, 2015)

WHSKYrvr1 said:


> Jeff,
> I'd like the add.  35757 In Huntsville AL USA.



You need to make sure you've selected United States in the country drop-down right under the postal code box.


----------



## mark james (Oct 15, 2015)

Just a comment...  The Member Map feature is AWESOME!!!  I really like seeing where some folks are.

Nice addition Jeff.


----------



## WHSKYrvr1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sorry Jeff, I don't beleive that was a choice when I joined.  I have selected the USA now.  
Thanks


----------



## jeff (Oct 25, 2015)

568 Pins now. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## BillWoodworker (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks Jeff,

I'm looking for shredded money blanks.  I typed on the internet and a person named Bruce showed up on this site.  Is he still making money blanks?

Thanks Bill


----------



## jeff (Oct 26, 2015)

BillWoodworker said:


> Thanks Jeff,
> 
> I'm looking for shredded money blanks.  I typed on the internet and a person named Bruce showed up on this site.  Is he still making money blanks?
> 
> Thanks Bill



You might be talking about Bruce Egolf, [profile]bruce119[/profile]

He doesn't actively sell blanks here any more.

Head over to our Deals Forum and post a want for those. You'll get responses.


----------



## jeff (Nov 2, 2015)

I've just updated the map. This will probably be the last time I post that I've done that, at least in this thread. I'll try to update it on Mondays.


----------



## Finatic (Nov 2, 2015)

Jeff, My brother, Mike Tassie was on the map earlier. I posted my zip, now I am on the map and my brother is not. We are both in zip 06489.

Russ Tassie


----------



## Finatic (Nov 2, 2015)

Answered my own question. Thanks.
Russ


----------



## jeff (Nov 3, 2015)

stonepecker said:


> Jeff.........THANK YOU.......this is going to make it so much easier to see where things are comming from and then give people the time it takes to get the shipping to them.
> 
> It is also going to make it so much easier to get the membership together locally. I do believe you need a STAR at Westlake, OH.
> Would there be anyway to color code the vendors? That might be a nice addition.



Wayne - yes, it's possible, and I've considered it. The question is how to classify a vendor. Does someone just say "I'm a vendor", or do we use the list of members who have vendor forums or vendor catalogs here? Do we also include partners of vendors? So rather than try to come up with policies, etc. for that, I just decided to let the issue alone for the moment.


----------

